# 2026 FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup - Possible host



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I would love to see Senegal host the 20th FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup in 2026, if Senegal is awarded the FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup, it would mark the first ever FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup ever held in Africa, The tournament could be held in the Senegalese capital city Dakar at the two existing venues the Dakar Arena and Marius Ndiaye Stadium. Who do you think could host the 2026 FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup?


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The 2026 FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup will expand back to 16 teams which will be right after 2022 which will feature 12 teams. The 12 team format for 2022 was criticized for the fan reaction of basketball.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The qualifiers for the 2026 edition will feature 24 teams. The top 6 in each continental event (FIBA Women's AfroBasket 2025, FIBA Women's AmeriCup 2025, FIBA Women's Asia Cup 2025 and FIBA Women's EuroBasket 2025) will advance to the qualifiers.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Germany wants to host the 2026 FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup. I Think that would be nice. If awarded it would second time they have hosted after 1998.









FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup 2026 - Der DBB ist an einer Bewerbung als Ausrichter interessiert


Der Deutsche Basketball Bund ist an einer Bewerbung als Ausrichter des FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup 2026 interessiert




www.bblprofis.de


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Same with Argentina who also wants to host.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

If they are awarded, it would be played in the city of San Luis.









🇦🇷 ARGENTINA BUSCARÁ SER SEDE DEL MUNDIAL FEMENINO 2026


Por Daniel Mérida (@baloncestero) En plena disputa del Sudamericano en la ciudad argentina de San Luis y con la última participación de la selección albiceleste en la cita mundialista de España en …




canchalatina.com


----------

